

Ask HN: Have you seen any cool / innovative uses of git and/or github? - chunkyslink

I'm doing a presentation on Monday about git and github. I wanted to finish with a roundup of interesting uses for both.<p>One example would be that I saw someone using Github as their blog.<p>Any others?
======
mojombo
<https://github.com/github/gollum> \- The git-backed wiki that powers GitHub
Wikis.

<https://github.com/technoweenie/madrox> \- Distributed Twitter implementation
in Git.

<https://github.com/schacon/ticgit> \- Git-based distributed ticketing system.

<https://github.com/progit/progit> \- Pro Git book using GitHub to facilitate
translations into 25 languages.

<http://code.google.com/p/gource/> \- Visualize the activity on a git repo
(OpenGL).

------
gvb
git-annex

<http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/databranches/> "databranches: using git
as a database"

<http://git-annex.branchable.com/> "git-annex is a git subcommand that allows
tracking large files in git -- without the bother of feeding their contents
into the git repository!"

~~~
RexRollman
Joey Hess keeps his home directory in git, if I recall correctly.

------
beagle3
bup is a backup system by Avery Pennarun (apenwarr). It is "the awesome" - it
is fast, de-duplicating, awesome, and yet a regular git repository.

sparkleshare is a dropbox-like system that uses git as a back end (Mac OSX and
Linux only for now)

------
lee337
<http://github-high-scores.heroku.com> \- a fun way to rank Github repository
contributors in a 8-bit, arcadey, 80's-tastic viewing environment.

------
choochootrain
flashbake is version control for writers based off git. It checks specified
directories every 15 minutes for changes

------
rawsyntax
what you saw was probably github pages, it's not really innovative, it's
actually built into the site

